# Get strong as shit NATURALLY



## SAD (Mar 3, 2013)

As proof for you guys out there that think the only way to get big and strong is with gear, I wanted to tell you about a training partner that we just added to the barbell club that I'm starting.

This guy is a lifetime all-natural lifter.  He is 25 years old, has been doing crossfit and olympic lifting for 3 years, with NO WEIGHT TRAINING PRIOR TO THAT.  He has been lifting with me for just about 2 months now, purely with the goal of competing in powerlifting (although it was VERY difficult to convince him to stop crossfitting in between powerlifting sessions).

Here are his numbers.  Keep in mind, he is lifetime all natural.

5'8"
189lbs

Sq - 550ish (smoked 525 recently after a BUNCH of heavy sets. Max may be closer to 585.)
B   - 350ish (smoked 325 recently after a BUNCH of heavy sets.)
Dl  - 600     (probably right at his 1RM, although I feel with the adrenaline come meet day, he'll easily pull closer to 650)

I'm going to assume this guy will easily be able to cut to 181, although these numbers will be top 25 nationally even at 198.  Either way, he is massively strong, and getting stronger every session.


Still think you need gear to reach your goals?


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 3, 2013)

I know guys that get naturally strong better and faster then people on aas, I for one have the slow strength gain even on aas it seems compared to some of these guys.

I have bad lifters genetics real bad lol.


----------



## Times Roman (Mar 3, 2013)

the other thing is, you never really know who the bad ass in the gym is.  it's not always the guy you think.  there's this bloke that's two years older than me, shorter, no real muscle definition.  he gets on the leg press and 14 plates per side.  and then does reps.  I always laugh at this guy, telling him i think there may still be a couple of plates left in the back somewhere....

strength doesn't always equate to the size of your muscle or how good your muscle looks.

my point is this.

the man is obviously NOT on steroids.  he's just strong as hell.


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 3, 2013)

Awesome post, motivational.  I definitely was like that was I was younger, not that strong of course (that dude is a beast), but I definitely was strong as a natural guy.  Even now I have been natural for a while and am pretty strong considering I don't have a ton of time to dedicate to just my PL.  Going to be even stronger in a couple months ;-)

I am all for those who go to their genetic potential before AAS.  I try to tell every young guy I can to eat and lift...just eat and lift.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 3, 2013)

He's a freak. That being said, most of us didn't have someone to teach us that had real knowledge in all areas. Diet, workout schedule and a solid plan on how to increase weight and when. There's a lot to it.


----------



## SAD (Mar 3, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> He's a freak. That being said, most of us didn't have someone to teach us that had real knowledge in all areas. Diet, workout schedule and a solid plan on how to increase weight and when. There's a lot to it.



I think this was a compliment about me being there to help this guy, and if it was, I'm flattered, but cannot take much credit at all.  He just needed some tweaks to his form and to start lifting like a powerlifter, the rest is all him.

Thanks though BB, if this was indeed a compliment directed at me.


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 3, 2013)

Fucker out lifts me in every one of those areas and I am 5'10 and (usually) 205....  That being said, I started GVT today and the pumps were so damn hard I almost had to stop. I'll catch him... and if I had SAD in my corner- I'd smoke the young fuck. lol

Looks like you have a prodigy there brother...

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 4, 2013)

That is a very motivational post. Yeah I am a firm believer that you gain naturally if diet, progressive weights and rest are all in check.  I have been lifting since the teens, and never jumped on the AAS train.  It took me until I was 36 to run a PH cycle.  There is a point you get that your body and your genetics limit itself, especially when age starts to become a factor.  I'm 5'10 just shy of 200lbs today, 20 plus years of training.  I personally have pushed myself to the point where my gains are not coming easily in strength and size, and I know my age is a factor (39) That is why I decided to run a cycle of Test E.


----------



## DADAWG (Mar 4, 2013)

SAD said:


> As proof for you guys out there that think the only way to get big and strong is with gear, I wanted to tell you about a training partner that we just added to the barbell club that I'm starting.
> 
> This guy is a lifetime all-natural lifter.  He is 25 years old, has been doing crossfit and olympic lifting for 3 years, with NO WEIGHT TRAINING PRIOR TO THAT.  He has been lifting with me for just about 2 months now, purely with the goal of competing in powerlifting (although it was VERY difficult to convince him to stop crossfitting in between powerlifting sessions).
> 
> ...



great post

just a thought but i personally wouldnt have him cut for his 1st meet , the 1st contest is stressfull enough and it sounds like has has plenty of time in the future for switching weight classes.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 5, 2013)

DADAWG said:


> great post
> 
> just a thought but i personally wouldnt have him cut for his 1st meet , the 1st contest is stressfull enough and it sounds like has has plenty of time in the future for switching weight classes.



We never encourage a weight cut on 1st meet but one of our guys did anyway and did it well he is a correct Pro, some people can do it and this guy was a fighter so he has endured a lot but for a guy like myself I wouldn't do it.

I guess what I'm getting at is it person dependent on a 1st meet cut while some have no issues but many do.

Now wanna talk about cutting for a meet watch the guys hook up to IV's after weigh ins lol.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 5, 2013)

great post sad.  that's inspirational yet humiliating lol.  that's insane man.  no need for that young man to be on any kind of juice whatsoever.  however I will add that some people are just naturally really strong bad asses but they're few and far between.  the sky is the limit for him.  keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 5, 2013)

Juice em up, break some records lol.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 5, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> Juice em up, break some records lol.



After his 1st meet so he really smashes that total!


----------



## DADAWG (Mar 7, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> We never encourage a weight cut on 1st meet but one of our guys did anyway and did it well he is a correct Pro, some people can do it and this guy was a fighter so he has endured a lot but for a guy like myself I wouldn't do it.
> 
> I guess what I'm getting at is it person dependent on a 1st meet cut while some have no issues but many do.
> 
> Now wanna talk about cutting for a meet watch the guys hook up to IV's after weigh ins lol.



i was at the arnold [ spectator  ] and heard loui simmons call his guys 1 baggers or 2 baggers = number of iv bags lol.


----------

